# Best mud Drywall to plaster



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

So I am going to frame a ceiling in a room with plaster walls. What kind of mud works the best where the ceiling meets the walls or does it matter?
I will be framing at the same height where the acoustic drop ceiling was at


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Hot mud. its strong and hard like an oak tree


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yup, 20 minute USG hot mud.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

Durabond hot mud, not easy sand for tape coat. 

What is the reason for framing it down? In the pics it looks like a good candidate for an overlay of 1/2" or 5/8" with 2" screws. By the time the wall /ceiling intersection is taped/finish coated you will be down to the ceiling grid line.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Windwash said:


> Durabond hot mud, not easy sand for tape coat.
> 
> What is the reason for framing it down? In the pics it looks like a good candidate for an overlay of 1/2" or 5/8" with 2" screws. By the time the wall /ceiling intersection is taped/finish coated you will be down to the ceiling grid line.


The existing ceiling is no where near flat. I was going to drop the plaster (that wasn't already falling) but it will be a much nicer finished product if I just frame a 2x6 ceiling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Finished Celing will be flirting with 8'


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Best Mud Drywall To Plaster*

Why 2x6? In the past I've done this by running a 2x4 metal track across the perimeter and then using 2x4 metal stud for the joists. If span is too long you could hang a 2x4 from the original ceiling joists to the new metal studs at the middle to take out any sag. 

Metal stud makes for an easy job to do with 1 person and a magnetic level

Gary


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

That would definatley work. Longest span is 11'. I'm just used to using wood so it is my first thought. Did 2 rooms in my basement like this. (Double wide on a basement, so we couldn't put a lid on the bottom of the floor joists )


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

First, metal studs are 3-5/8'' and second you could frame that with 1-5/8''studs too, if max height is needed.

And, A&E. I don't exactly understand your question.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> First, metal studs are 3-5/8'' and second you could frame that with 1-5/8''studs too, if max height is needed.
> 
> And, A&E. I don't exactly understand your question.


Just doing a bath, it had been redone in the 80s, I am sure they used greentop, couldn't tell. Current owners been there almost 40yrs. My replairs were done with durabond for taping, easysand to feather, greentop or easy to finish. We built a wall and fixed the poor patches from previous (water damage from vent pipe over many years and recessed medicine cab).

The smaller the room, the worse the plaster waves, lol.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> So I am going to frame a ceiling in a room with plaster walls. What kind of mud works the best where the ceiling meets the walls or does it matter?
> I will be framing at the same height where the acoustic drop ceiling was at


Chalk line the joist and 5/8 over It. That's the cheapest way out.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Chalk line the joist and 5/8 over It. That's the cheapest way out.


Ceiling has way to big of a sway in it for my liking, pic really doesn't do it justice. It would probably take longer to locate all the joists than it will to frame a new ceiling.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I did think about that already though!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> And, A&E. I don't exactly understand your question.


I was just curious as to the preferred product for this situation for the best results.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I was just curious as to the preferred product for this situation for the best results.


I use AP over plaster, or an admix if I'm using hot mud. You have to make sure it's going to stick to the plaster.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Should I ask paper or mesh? Lol


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FibaFuse:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Lmao!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lmao!!


Yeah me too!:whistling


----------



## NYC_Line7 (Jun 26, 2015)

gbruzze1 said:


> Why 2x6? In the past I've done this by running a 2x4 metal track across the perimeter and then using 2x4 metal stud for the joists. If span is too long you could hang a 2x4 from the original ceiling joists to the new metal studs at the middle to take out any sag.
> 
> Metal stud makes for an easy job to do with 1 person and a magnetic level
> 
> Gary


With that same logic, you can use 2x2's, I've done it before, you just have to install a couple more hangers.


----------



## asurfgod (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd use a quick set in low areas and build it up to hide the sway/bow in ceiling. Then when its close match use a regular mud to skim coat whole ceiling. Basically putting on and pulling it off really tight using 10in mud knife. When it dries sand smooth with 100 sand paper.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

asurfgod said:


> I'd use a quick set in low areas and build it up to hide the sway/bow in ceiling. Then when its close match use a regular mud to skim coat whole ceiling. Basically putting on and pulling it off really tight using 10in mud knife. When it dries sand smooth with 100 sand paper.


It drops about 3" in the center


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> It drops about 3" in the center


I guess you'll need a 10ft knife ....:laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol, I'll float it out with a 2x4


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol, I'll float it out with a 2x4


Sounds like a winner..:thumbsup:.....:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Only a hack would use a 2X4, real pros use a 4' or so length of clapboard...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Only a hack would use a 2X4, real pros use a 4' or so length of clapboard...


Or a 4' piece of sheetrock . Recess to the ceiling .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Or a 4' piece of sheetrock . Recess to the ceiling .


Well, I was taught that by a plasterer. Probably if he picked up sheet rock, he would have burst into flames.:laughing:

At least you know I wasn't joking about the clapboard. Fast way to flatten a wall or ceiling....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Well, I was taught that by a plasterer. Probably if he picked up sheet rock, he would have burst into flames.:laughing:
> 
> At least you know I wasn't joking about the clapboard. Fast way to flatten a wall or ceiling....


I've done it many times before.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Ceiling is framed


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ceiling is framed


I like the way you do things! :thumbsup:


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just curious how IRC defines this framing technique as far as bearing/fastener schedule?

I've only framed 1 ceiling similar to this, in which I had to add purlins to support overspanned roof joist. I treated it as a ledger.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

philcav7 said:


> Just curious how IRC defines this framing technique as far as bearing/fastener schedule?
> 
> I've only framed 1 ceiling similar to this, in which I had to add purlins to support overspanned roof joist. I treated it as a ledger.


I have no idea. I put 2- 3 1/2" screws into each stud on the load bearing sides and 3 into each joist end.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Let there be light....and lots of it....lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that vent connector for a wall heater unit? Any clearance to combustible issues?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

superseal said:


> Is that vent connector for a wall heater unit? Any clearance to combustible issues?


I didn't have the courage to ask but "me too"


----------



## bigdaddyrooster (Jul 16, 2015)

That looks nice, leave it open. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

superseal said:


> Is that vent connector for a wall heater unit? Any clearance to combustible issues?


I'm putting a bulkhead around it


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

And firefoam


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm putting a bulkhead around it


You're going to enclose the pipe with a bulkhead (boxed in)?

It appears to be single wall...


----------

